# Dog attack



## chisox100 (Nov 12, 2008)

It's that time of year again, were I begin making the blueprints for my haunted house. I decided scrap my old haunted jungle idea in favor of this crazy idea.

A lot of my friends that go through the haunted house have played the video game 'Nazi Zombies' so I decided to base this new area off a part of the nazi zombies game. I have already worked out a section were a zombie is breaking through a boarded up window but now comes the hard part. I want to simulate the dog attack from the gamer but I have no idea how. I need some suggestions on how I can make this work. I'm open to any sort of idea. Except keep in mind my budget is not gigantic so buying a huge dog to have is out of the question.

The area I have planned for this is a long but narrow hallway.

Here is a video of what the dog attack is like if you have never seen it.... so want it based off of this somehow.

[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uUDS0yqTDnU&feature=related[/nomedia]


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

The voice reminds me of Shadow Warrior. But very coool concept.


----------



## chisox100 (Nov 12, 2008)

I'm still totally stumped on what to do. I could really use some help!


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

You could set the mood with signs that say "Beware of Dog", or "Genetic Dog Test Facility".

As ToT's enter the long hallway, have it dark except for 2 red glowing eyes at the opposite end of the hall. Accompany with growling and snarling sounds. This should make them stop in their tracks and decide if it's safe to proceed. Turn off this prop then hit them with the following:

A large puppet dog head (or several heads) could come from behind a curtain and bark/snap/snarl at ToT's. 

With a dog form, attach it's teeth to a hapless victim, the dog neck freely jointed, and the dog body connected to a motor/handle. When ToT's approach, the dog body thrashes back and forth making it look like the dog is tearing into the flesh trying to rip a piece out.

A prop body can have a shiatzu inside to give it movement as it is being eaten alive.

Even better if the victim is a live actor with the dog teeth attatched to their body. Victim can scream as the dog body thrashes back and forth. The actor could also control the dog prop with a handle, and have a fake arm in front.

Another setting could be a dog that is already in mid-meal, it's head low but looking up at ToT's with teeth showing in a snarl. Sort of like when you try to take a bone from a dog and it snarls and snaps at you. As ToT's approach, the dogs head lunges up, snaps and barks. Put the lower jaw of the dog on a spring so on the upward lunge the mouth is open, then at the apex the teeth snap together. This prop could be controlled manually with a lever bar to raise the head 18"-24".

Hope this helps!


----------



## Decrepit Desecr8shun (Aug 10, 2009)

Awesome Idea...Hard and expensive 2 execute! Similar in theory 2 a pro-prop I saw years ago where a ghost would come down a flight of stairs. But multiple paths/and multiple animals?...IDK if that cld be accomplished. CG>sure,but real??? Food 4 thought! By the way...don't hear that track in the second vid often. In case your wondering, that's Chemical Brother's off their original release(White Label only)circa 1994. Later re-released on their compilation album "In dust,we trust" song title "song to the siren".


----------

